# A New Chopin Concept, Do You Like it?



## Matthew Bailey (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi all,

My company which specialises in music discovery and innovative concepts for classical music has launched a new concept for classical experts based on the excellence of Chopin and unique interpretations.

We have created a Comparative Series, where we compare unique interpretations of Chopin works by world class performers, such as Rubinstein and Horrowitz, Arrau etc..

The first volume, is available on Amazon and iTunes (where you get a great little booklet, with quotes from Chopin and insight to the 37 pianists).

We believe that this is unique in its innovation and are wondering what the classical community think of our approach.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Chopin-Bice..._shvl_album_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1267638172&sr=301-1






It would be great to hear your thoughts.

cheers

Matthew
www.digitalmediatouch.com


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

I must admit it is a better concept that the other mozarti crap


----------

